# some motivational videos



## DelicateMelodies (May 4, 2009)

Some motivational videos I stumbled upon :


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I liked the 2nd one the best

it brings up an interesting point: you will have to feel the pain of discipline or the pain of regret


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice. Here's one of my favs: 




=]


----------



## DelicateMelodies (May 4, 2009)

Laith said:


> Nice. Here's one of my favs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great! Thanks!


----------



## triplewalker (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey check out this site i stumbled upon....have some of the best motivation videos on web..​http://urmotivation.blogspot.com/​


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

I found this video amazing: 




I intend to watch it every day. It's real, without being ridiculous. Something anyone can apply to everyday life.

I never realised how good motivational videos can be, so I'll be watching the other ones posted here tomorrow! 

x


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

triplewalker said:


> Hey check out this site i stumbled upon....have some of the best motivation videos on web..​
> http://urmotivation.blogspot.com/​


 This one was a good one. I like this thread


----------



## onefate (May 8, 2010)

robtyl said:


> I found this video amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I never knew how inspiring and wise Will Smith is. I probably should have since he is so successful. I think I'm gonna read the book he recommended "The Alchemist." Thanks a bunch for the link.


----------



## harlow22 (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link to Will Smith. He has some very powerful thoughts.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha


----------



## dbj6417 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these videos. But, I am still looking for more. 

Is there anything on law of attraction? I watched "What the bleep we know". Something similar to it. 

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

these are pretty short.










Nike also has alot of awesome ones. They make me want to drop out of school and just become a pro athlete hehe.

heres one from them.


----------

